# BOV Slide Show



## GatorDude (Apr 23, 2009)

I just put together this slide show on the basic considerations for choosing a bugout vehicle:

Choosing A Bug-Out Vehicle

Hopefully, it will prompt people to think about how they will get out of dodge in an emergency.


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

I did not see my 6X6 duce and a half in the slide show......:gaah:


----------



## GatorDude (Apr 23, 2009)

Dagnabit! I meant to snap a picture of one of those. There is a civilian one parked downtown in my city, but it's not on my regular commute.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Informative. I also found this so that was cool.

ZombieSquad


----------

